# Steering Stiffness adjustment vcds/vagcom/obdeleven



## TurboSharef (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm trying to stiffen the steering on a 2013 allroad, it feels too assisted, i looked it up and there's a few different ways to do it, the video i found says to go to "44 steering assist" go to "coding" and change the value of the second last digit to whatever i prefer, from the dropdown list of different values.

in other forums, it shows to do some time of adaption and use the mmi menu?

can someone confirm how do to do this if they have done it or know how, please and thank you.


----------

